# europharma hgh, ugl or pharma??



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

As title says, my mate is getting some and I have not come across it before.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

think its legit pharma grade from macedonia

green and white box vial ye?

never say anyone say they used it which is strange though


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it,I always thought it was a generic passing off as pharma


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ugl lab relableing gerniric as there own ...not pharma thats for sure...


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

apple said:


> ugl lab relableing gerniric as there own ...not pharma thats for sure...


So no different to hyge or chinese generic blue tops? :confused1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ugl http://www.euro-pharma.info/Somatropin.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Another UGL passing a generic off as pharma hyge would be better in my opinion


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Another UGL passing a generic off as pharma hyge would be better in my opinion


Interesting, i can get 200 iu of hyge for the price of 100 iu of this europharma, ill tell my pal to stick to hyge....


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

s4m said:


> Interesting, i can get 200 iu of hyge for the price of 100 iu of this europharma, ill tell my pal to stick to hyge....


go for the hyge defo .....the europharma will be blue tops or some kind gerneric for sure ...hyge are a step above the gerneric imo....


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I've got a friend who uses euro pharma and says the somatropin is good, and said that anything Chinese is crap.

What's peoples views on this?

The price of the euro pharma isn't far off the price of Hyge, but obviously 100iu.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive taken mostly hyges but am tempted by the europharma purely cos everything else they do is spot on


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I think kigs are good tbh...even though some people dont give them great feedback


----------

